# NUST 2012 admissions



## Confusedkid (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering when the NUST admission test are for this year. And if anyone here has taken a NUST exam in the past, is it true that the format of the questions is like that of SATs? 
How difficult is the NUST exam, anyway?


----------



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

nust entrance test is held every year on 16july and registration procedure starts by the end of march.
Nust exam is not that tough...if you have thoroughly learned you're fsc books.!
cramming would not help you at all.
your concepts should be clear.
And yes test format is bit like SATs.#happy


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Khadija2 said:


> nust entrance test is held every year on 16july and registration procedure starts by the end of march.
> Nust exam is not that tough...if you have thoroughly learned you're fsc books.!
> cramming would not help you at all.
> your concepts should be clear.
> And yes test format is bit like SATs.#happy


I think there is no specific date for the Nust entrance test (computer exams) but there is a specific time period in which we can choose to write exam. So this is more convenient..#happy


----------



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> I think there is no specific date for the Nust entrance test (computer exams) but there is a specific time period in which we can choose to write exam. So this is more convenient..#happy


well im a medical studnt so im only concerned with medical entry test date which is always 16july...  #laugh


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I wander whether you are talking about the NUST entry test because according to their given dates on their official website entry test is in September


----------



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

whatt?? in september? u're talking about uhs or nust? uhs entry test is in september perhaps.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Khadija2 said:


> whatt?? in september? u're talking about uhs or nust? uhs entry test is in september perhaps.


No I am talking about NUST exam


----------



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> No I am talking about NUST exam


howcome you know ? there is no information given on the website regarding entry test ..!!!


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

Khadija2 said:


> howcome you know ? there is no information given on the website regarding entry test ..!!!


Usually Entrance test was held in July so hope that this year also the same.


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

*NUST, International Admission*

Me and my sister got 13th and 35th positions respectively in SAT international Merit list. What are our chances in admission for MBBS/BDS.


----------



## cygnet (Jul 14, 2014)

i want to ask that what is the minimum aggregate required for applied biosciences in NUST?


----------

